# [era SOFTWARE] Mi teclado tiene vida propia. (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A ver si alguien ha pasado alguna vez por este suplicio: Dependiendo de el humor que mi teclado tenga ese día, cada tanto se me queda pegada una tecla repitiéndose. Por pegada me refiero a "como si estuviera presionada, cuando en realidad no lo está".

Puede ser cualquier tecla, lo que me lleva a tener que andar corrigiendo todo lo que escribo y me complica mucho la vida cuando alguna de estas teclas es ALT, SHIFT, o CTRL.

También de buenas a primeras, si le respiro muy cerca o lo miro fijo, empieza a tipear solito alguna letra cualquiera, siempre la misma...

Por otra parte, pero ya dependiendo de si hoy hay luna llena o menguante, el teclado elige omitir ciertas pulsaciones. Me estoy volviendo muy bueno en el arte de teclear sin dejar de mirar nunca el monitor gracias a esto  :Very Happy: 

De la nada, puede que una tecla cualquiera la tenga que presionar dos veces para que se imprima en pantalla una sola vez.

Antes que nada, aclaro, esto es diario, sistemático y constante... (Y no, no se me ha derramado líquido sobre el teclado)

La falla la tengo desde que instalé Gentoo. Si arranco con el livecd de gentoo no se produce, y tampoco es el teclado, ya probé con 3 distintos.

Originalmente pensé que podría tener algo que ver con la gestión de energía ya que el equipo tampoco apaga, no hace powerdown cuando se le da la orden halt y tengo que mantener presionado 4 segundos el botón de encendido para que apague por completo. Esto me llevó a probar todas las combinaciones, tengo 4 kernels idénticos, uno con soporte ACPI, otro con APM, otro con ACPI + APM y por ultimo uno sin Power Management pero el resultado es el mismo, no importa como ponga la administración de energía en la bios, ni que kernel use.

Recurro al foro o a un exorcista?

Escucho ofertas.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Jeje, perdona que me ría pero tendrás que la aplicar la versión 4.5b-r4 del programa "Dar la vuelta al teclado y golpearlo contra la mesa fuertemente". Esto es debido a suciedad en el interior de las teclas y se queda bloqueada la membrana aunque la tecla de plástico este levantada.

Dale fuerte y sin miedo, no le pasará nada, luego llama a la chacha de la limpieza para que recoja toda la basura que has soltado en la mesa.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Vendo computadoras, de eso vivo  :Very Happy: , el primer teclado era usado. Los otros dos que puse, son nuevitos (Y diferentes marcas y modelos, si algo me sobra son teclados para hacer pruebas) así que no... No es por suciedad, es por software casi con seguridad. Como decía, si hago bootear el el livecd del minimal de gentoo 2007 la falla no se produce.

Aun que ahora que me hiciste dudar, voy a probar este teclado en otras pc también. Esa prueba no la hice todavía.

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Jeje, perdona que me ría pero tendrás que la aplicar la versión 4.5b-r4 del programa "Dar la vuelta al teclado y golpearlo contra la mesa fuertemente". Esto es debido a suciedad en el interior de las teclas y se queda bloqueada la membrana aunque la tecla de plástico este levantada.

 

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Vendo computadoras, de eso vivo :D, el primer teclado era usado. Los otros dos que puse, son nuevitos (Y diferentes marcas y modelos, si algo me sobra son teclados para hacer pruebas) así que no...

 

Si no es el teclado, entonces obviamente es el PC, dale la vuelta al PC y golpealo contra la mesa fuertemente, elemental... 

...

¿Has probado si te pasa lo mismo fuera de X? se me ocurre que pueda ser Xorg, que siempre está dando problemas a cada update... ¿lo has actualizado recientemente?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si no es el teclado, entonces obviamente es el PC, dale la vuelta al PC y golpealo contra la mesa fuertemente, elemental... 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Exelente idea me has dado Cereza.  :Very Happy:  Voy por mi martillo y vuelvo.

Fuera de X la falla se repite también. Acabo de experimentar un poco mas y es como digo, no falla con el livecd minimal 2007.0. No tengo nada mas a mano en este momento para sacarme bien la duda, ya voy a traer o bajar de internet algun *buntu y probar como se porta.

Gracias a ambos.

Salud!

----------

## sag

Pues abra que ir pensando que la culpa la tienen las  Meigas http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meiga

----------

## jkredd

umechala...

pues no se si esto te ayude, hace mucho algunos anios, me pasaba lo mismo, tambien kon el mouse usb, se pasaba del lado inf. izq muy rapido... pensando que era cuestion de linux lo ingnore y segui... en la windows de la familia no pasaba... mmm.. kreia que era linux en definitiva.. bueno prosegui y seguia actualizando por lo regular cada mes, y seguia el problema..

decidimos dividir cosas en la familia, ya sabes tu impresora, tu scanner por individual.. asi que lo hicimos.. compramos cosas asi, como reguladores, usb llavero para cada uno, obviamente yo necesita un nobreak algo alto por si se hiba la luz, ya que tengo un server gentooo y mi desk gentoo, pero me interesaba si se hiba la uz pudiera seguir trabajando a distancia.. en cuanto conecte todo se quito el problema, 

a mi humilde pensar, creo que es mas sencible linux con la cuestion energetica directa y eso de las descargas, aun kuando tengo nobreak y reguladores si hay una descarga minima... se vuelven lokos los teclados y mouse de mis kompus, ya usb todos, pero lo mas chistoso es que en winbugs no lo hace en fin

a ver si te ayuda sta anegdota

Salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podrá ser? Voy a cambiar la fuente de alimentación y a poner una UPS conectada a este CPU, en ese orden, a ver si la falla desaparece... Gracias por al info. 

Salud!

***EDITO*** Estoy escribiendo con fuente de alimentación nueva y hasta acá viene bien la cosa.

----------

## sirope

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ***EDITO*** Estoy escribiendo con fuente de alimentación nueva y hasta acá viene bien la cosa.

 

Uff!! Gracias al FSM!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Resulta que no... No es problema en la fuente de alimentación. Acabo de ponerle un UPS a la PC... Vamos a ver que pasa.

Ya si no es eso, que hago? 

La tiro a la basura? 

Le pongo windows (sería lo mismo) y la vendo?  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, pues visto que lo de la fuerza bruta no aclara el asunto, ¿no tendrás por un casual uno de eso conmutadores tan monos de teclado+monitor+ratón?, igual ta da el coñazo, puedes probar a darle con los "derechos humanos", si, si ese pequeño martillo pilón que guardas en el trastero, ese que todo humano que lo ve se pone derecho.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> puedes probar a darle con los "derechos humanos", si, si ese pequeño martillo pilón que guardas en el trastero, ese que todo humano que lo ve se pone derecho.  

 

Mi primera firma era el primero de los derechos humanos, no seguiré diciendo nada, mejor será   :Rolling Eyes: 

@ Don Inodoro_Pereyra, ¿es USB?, ¿usa adaptador PS/2-USB? Sé de algunos fenómenos paranormales con teclados/ratones USB. Mi ratón es USB y funciona felizmente con el adaptador USB-PS/2.

No dije nada antes, porque supuse que ya se le habría ocurrido esto, pero por preguntar...

----------

## sag

Ya como te queda poco mas que hacer, actuliza o desactualiza el Kernel a ver si asi tienes suerte.

----------

## sefirotsama

A mi eso me pasa cuando hay una carga muy alta de la CPU (compilando, usando programas en JAVA, etc). No he encontrado solución de momento.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Avances en teclados paranormales: Va a resultar que tampoco tiene mucho que ver si la corriente eléctrica que le llega a la fuente de alimentación fluctúa mucho (sin UPS) o se mantiene parejita en 220V (con UPS)... Me está sacando de quiciooooooooo!!! Nada mas escribir ese poquito de arriba sin que se repita alguna tecla es imposible. 

Le voy a prestar atención a los picos de uso en el CPU a ver si tienen algo que ver, ya puse un monitor a la vista en mi barra de xfce4.

Mi teclado no es USB, es PS2 y va derechito al conector, sin adaptadores ni conmutadores, pero me has dado una buena idea, voy a probar con un teclado USB, no me explico como no se me ocurrió antes.

Mientras tanto, hoy encontré una forma sistemática de hacerlo fallar, profundizando un poco en como funcionan los teclados, estuve jugando con la posiblidad de configuración del autorepeat tanto en la bios como en el archivo xorg.conf... Bueno, haciendo pruebas y mientras esperaba que se compilen un par de cositas, estando como root, se me dió por jugar mame.  :Very Happy: 

Como root, en mame (con el emulador corriendo algun rom, digamos) toque la tecla que toque, se queda trabada repitiendose .

@sag: Buena idea, esta pc está en la rama ~x86, le voy a poner un kernel bien viejito y super probado antes de seguir molestando al foro.

Salud! Y gracias por todas las ideas.

----------

## the incredible hurd

¿Qué dice un

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

Sobre todo los Handlers del Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard".

Gástale una pequeña broma al dichoso teclado:

```
cat /dev/input/event0
```

(Sólo debería mostrar las teclas que pulses) o quizá no tengas el controlador de Events en el kernel.

Me pregunto si es posible que la conexión, es decir, el conector en el PC, esté en mal estado y haga cortos (pequeños cortocircuitos). Ello ocasionaría ese error u otro muy parecido; dado que si has probado con teclados de diferentes marcas y modelos esa es la única explicación que se me ocurre. Y puede ser tanto de la conexión PS2 como la de la placa a la que se conecta el cable de la conexión PS2. Si trabajas vendiendo PCs, ¿no sería posible cambiar la conexión PS2 por otra diferente para ver si sigue sucediendo? Aunque eso ocasionaría el fallo con el livecd también... Asegúrate de tener el controlador de events antes de recurrir a la cirugía.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> ¿Qué dice un
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> ```
> ...

 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

H: Handlers=kbd 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7
```

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gástale una pequeña broma al dichoso teclado:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No existe /dev/input/eventX en esta pc, tengo otras dos pc disponibles con Gentoo al lado mío y en esas si existe (Y no fallan) Tendrá algo que ver?

Respecto a que no falla con el Livecd, es una suposición, es decir, hice la instalación completa sin que se manifestara la falla y hay que tipear bastante, pudo haber sido casualidad, si hago bootear la pc desde el livecd, no falla, pero como no es sistemática la cuestión, puede haber sido casualidad... Me voy a poner a investigar por que no tengo event0.

Estoy escribiendo desde un Kernel 2.6.16-r13 que es lo mas viejo que encontré en el arbol de portage (nota mental: No hacer make oldconfig si se hace downgrade en el kernel  :Very Happy: ) y tampoco viene por ahi la mano. Estuve probando con un teclado USB y este si,funciona perfectamente, inclusive corriendo mame como root  :Very Happy: 

He descubierto tambien que si desactivo el autorepeat (¿lógico, no?) ya no se me quedan pegadas las teclas, pero tampoco se omiten pulsaciones o se presionan solos caracteres al azar.

Seguiré investigando (con mi nuevo teclado USB conectado), pero nada mas por sacarme la duda de que puede ser.

Cuando ya no quede otra opción por descartar, saco la placa madre de donde está  le doy unos buenos puntos de soldadura estañada al conector PS2, si no funciona, ahí si, procedo con lo del martillo.

Salud!

*** EDITO *** 2 Horas mas tarde, ya tengo /dev/input/eventX en l kernel 2.6.16-r13... A ver como se comporta si le instalo de nuevo el teclado PS2.

*** EDITO de nuevo ***

Gracias a un oportuno cat a /dev/input/event0 (gracias a el de verde) pude ver que sin presionar ninguna tecla, el teclado seguía produciendo eventos, basura en pantalla cada tanto, coincidiendo con el parpadeo de los leds del teclado.

Al que no conozca la aplicación, tleds es una utilidad que monitorea el tráfico de X interfaces de red por medio del parpadeo de los leds del teclado, numlock y scroll lock... Bueno... ERA ESO!!!   :Embarassed: 

Sin tleds = Sin falla.

Lo raro es que no falle con el teclado USB ni en ninguna de mis otras pc... Todas tienen tleds instalado y funcionando. Suena a bug, no?

Gracias a todos y disculpen lo que demoré en darme cuenta...  :Very Happy: 

----------

